# Is it a crossbreed fish?



## SimonHo (Aug 23, 2008)

Is it a crossbreed fish? Thankyou! :-?


----------



## 1_cich_fish (Feb 1, 2009)

it looks like my interruptus. but ionone :-?


----------



## Maddog (Nov 7, 2008)

not sure, looks liek it has some maingano in it, but not a pure breed or it will look more like horizontal bars,


----------



## Andy000 (Mar 9, 2007)

melanochromis interruptis? thats the closest looking fish to this.. so im pretty sure it could be an interruptis.

Andrew


----------



## SimonHo (Aug 23, 2008)

Thankyou!


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Impossible to say really. Many hybrids look similar, and really the markings/shape don't look quite right to me.


----------



## Dave (Feb 9, 2003)

It looks interruptus-like, but more likely M. johannii x M. interruptus. This fish is frequently sold as M. johannii, but it is often a hybrid. If you didn't get the fish from a reputable breeder that was able to accurately ID the fish at the time of the sale, then I would not consider breeding this fish.


----------



## steve_58 (Jan 20, 2009)

Looks just like a socolofi i bought a week or so ago.possibly a young male.

Have you noticed if it sometimes changes to a lighter shade of blue and the bars become very faint?


----------



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

You need to take that socolofi back and demand a refund!


----------



## Curator (Feb 18, 2009)

I dunno, my socolofi which normally looks just like the example in the library, changes drastically when its stressed out... but still, doesnt look almost anything like this fish... I do like this fish though, even if its a hybrid... Hows its personality/temperament?


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

etcbrown said:


> You need to take that socolofi back and demand a refund!


I agree! :wink:

It's very difficult to find a quality interruptus or johanni anymore, unless you go through a private breeder. I agree that this one looks like a cross between the two.


----------

